# Question on Belts



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Quick question when doing Deadlifts how much does a belt help and how does it help. My deadlifts are progressing every week i dont use chalk, straps or belt but wondering if using a belt as the weights get heavier is a real benefit. I was reading somewhere that using a power-lifting belf may help your maximum significantly. Its not something i am going to be trying anytime soon just wanted the lowdown really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

if you lifting without one and arnt chasing number, id suggest you keep lifting without one.

The correct way to use a belt is to brace yourself out against it, in essence creating an additional ring of abs. It doesnt make you stronger, or protect you from injuries, but it can help you lift a bit more weight if thats the aim.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like there is a science behind it! I thought it was there to prevent injury. Anyway good to know, like i say i don't even use chalk and am more than happy how my numbers are increasing from week to week so don't feel the need to change anything at the moment


----------

